# Please help! Can't identify Oil Pump



## rahaisley (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi everyone, I have a 2012 Nissan "Tiida" and I'm trying to find an oil pump but I can't seem to find one. 
My mechanic sent me pictures of the oil pump but I don't see anything that resembles it online no matter how hard I search.

VIN# JN1BCAC11CT403056
Engine# HR16235626C

I want to include a link to the photos but it's not allowing me.

Thanks in advance.


----------

